
No, In Fact, We Haven't Seen This Movie Before - DanielRibeiro
http://battellemedia.com/archives/2011/01/no_in_fact_we_havent_seen_this_movie_before
======
jdp23
Makes some good points about how the situation today isn't the same as past
bubbles: the companies are profitable, they've got track records. "Combine
these factors and you have what I view as a pretty solid environment: a strong
demand for quality companies, and quality companies to fulfill that demand. Is
$50 billion too high for Facebook, or $5billion too high for Groupon? Well,
we'll see."

